# Happy Birthday larry_stewart!



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2021)

Have a great day!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 3, 2021)

I hope you're having a great birthday, larry!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday Larry. I hope you have been having a great day.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 3, 2021)

Eat cake first!
Hauoli la hanau Larry


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday Larry!!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday!  Hope you had a great day, and have a great year ahead!  Stay safe!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 3, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Eat cake first!
> 
> Hauoli la hanau Larry


But be sure to brush your teeth afterwards.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 3, 2021)

Happy birthday, young pooch.  Hope it was a great day and wishes for many more!


----------



## blissful (Oct 4, 2021)

What! Your birthday Larry! Congrats and enjoy it. God bless!


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 4, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Eat cake first!
> Hauoli la hanau Larry





Cooking Goddess said:


> But be sure to brush your teeth afterwards.



Belated wishes from me too!  

and now that I've read about your cake...  well, maybe not?


----------



## msmofet (Oct 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday Larry!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 4, 2021)

Happy belated birthday, Larry! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485]


----------

